# Sig SP2022 Question



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Sig Fans, recently I am developing an interest in a SIG SP2022..It has a polymer frame, it has a hammer, and it is a SIG..I examined one in a local shop and I loved the grip and everything about the gun, however, the gun I saw had some slag in the slide. For example, if I want to rack the slide, there is about a 1/4 in of free travel in the slide before it picks up the resistance of the recoil spring..Is this normal to the SP2022 designs, or could it be that this particular model has a defect of some kind..I am trying to look in other gun shops for an SP2022, but before I do that, if some body with a Sig SP2022 can tell me if this is normal or not it would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine has slightly more than 1/8th of an inch of "slack" or somewhat "free play" before encountering resistence. It's the amount of space between the face of the hammer and the firing pin. I'm not worried about it. It has functioned properly at the range every time I've taken it.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Growler, I think when i said 1/4 in probably was an exagerated figure, 1/8 is more likely the case..So it seems like this is part of the design of this particular model then. I will look at other gunshops if they have the SP2022 and see if this is common to all the models.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

FWIW, with the exception of my P232, all of my SiG's have that same amount of "play". It's not a big deal.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Jimmy,

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=14902

I was just looking around the other day and found this sale. Seems to be a good price, especially if it really comes with night sights (hard to believe at this price, honestly).


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=14902
> 
> I was just looking around the other day and found this sale. Seems to be a good price, especially if it really comes with night sights (hard to believe at this price, honestly).


Thanks Guys...I checked the link and the price is great..But after adding $25 for shipping and $25 for FFL fee it will climb up to $548..The one I saw in the local shop is for $540 out of the door with SIG night sights NIB, and I can have it tomorrow..It looks like I have almost made up my mind..I will trade in my SIG P6 and put the difference in cash...It will all depend on how much they will take in my P6.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*I've been looking for an SP2022 for awhile now....*


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

TopGunSupply has some in stock. Tom and his staff are top notch, and don't just take my word for it.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> TopGunSupply has some in stock. Tom and his staff are top notch, and don't just take my word for it.


Maryland requires a "fired shell" from the manufacturer so that limits where I can buy....
unless the pistol is used


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

MauiWowie22 said:


> Maryland requires a "fired shell" from the manufacturer so that limits where I can buy....
> unless the pistol is used


Maybe contact Tom and ask if he'll fire a "test shot" and place the case inside for you. Not sure what the "legalese" would be, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

MauiWowie22 said:


> *I've been looking for an SP2022 for awhile now....*


Academy Sports has them in stock for $499.00.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Maybe contact Tom and ask if he'll fire a "test shot" and place the case inside for you. Not sure what the "legalese" would be, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


the Fired Shell Case MUST come from a Manufacturer the only way around this is if the gun shop is a licensed manufacturer. Because MD law does not state that the manufacturer of the pistol must supply the casing it just says that A manufacturer must supply the casing... TopGun cannot do this I've asked before

I found one local for $360 plus shipping NEW but its a DAO..... It is a freaking steal at this price but I'll have to spend $170 to convert it to SA/DA....


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I searched this forum because I just happened on a SP2022 and loved the way it felt. 

Do any of you carry your SP2022s? 

How do they feel compared to other concealed firearms that you may have carried before? 

If I get one(just because) I will probably carry it so that is why I'm asking. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## janoss (Sep 30, 2009)

MauiWowie22 said:


> the Fired Shell Case MUST come from a Manufacturer the only way around this is if the gun shop is a licensed manufacturer. Because MD law does not state that the manufacturer of the pistol must supply the casing it just says that A manufacturer must supply the casing... TopGun cannot do this I've asked before
> 
> I found one local for $360 plus shipping NEW but its a DAO..... It is a freaking steal at this price but I'll have to spend $170 to convert it to SA/DA....


Did you eventually purchase the SP2022 in Maryland? I am heading up to the Gun Connection in White Marsh to see if they have any. Do you have any recommendations for shops in MD?

thanks


----------

